# What do the mass-market furniture companies use to secure glass in a wood door?



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello All,
I have a few pieces of mass-manufactured furniture around the house and the glass is always secured with a clear silicone-looking strip in the back. 

What is that stuff and can I buy it somewhere?

It's definitely not a caulk bead as it's clearly been pre-formed, although it could easily be the same material.

I want to build a cabinet with a glass door. Every piece of advice suggests routing a rabbet in the back and securing with thin strips of wood and nails. That may be a good way. I am just nervous both because I don't want the glass rattling and because I am nervous with brads near glass. 


Thanks,
Steven


----------



## progressiveblitz (Jan 8, 2012)

Ha, I just threw some out this weekend that's been sitting around my house for a year. If it's the stuff your looking for it is a rubber insert with little nibs on one side that pressure fit into a dado in the back of the door but the name eludes me. We use it for our doors that we order from the manufacturer, but they supply more than enough with the purchase of a door and you can cut it with scissors. I'm sure you would be able to find some at your local hardware store.

If you do go the wood strip route... you could screw them in with countersunk screws so you can take them out if you need to replace the glass at any time, and a little bit of hot glue between the glass and strip to take up any space(as long as you cant see it from the front).


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

glazing bead maybe?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Waltz craft, Conestoga,Blum or Outwater all carry it


----------



## Flyindiver (Jan 30, 2012)

I take mine to a glass cutter, they are using an RTV product. If I was doing it myself I would use window points and glazing.


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

JavaGeek said:


> Hello All,
> I have a few pieces of mass-manufactured furniture around the house and the glass is always secured with a clear silicone-looking strip in the back.
> 
> What is that stuff and can I buy it somewhere?
> ...



Is it stained glass? If so was it done with led or brass?( it makes a difference) 
For indoors do the rabbet cut with push points & strips of matching wood.Just use a little glazing (very little) & it's no worries mate, it won't rattle.:thumbsup:


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Most of the time my glass is secured with a bead of silicone. Sometimes I will use a rubber retainer to hold glass in. I have a bit for machining a small kerf in the doors for this to fit into. Either way has worked well.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Rubber-Glass-Retainer-25-Roll/products/244/

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/1_2-Shank-Glass-Slot-Cutter/products/225/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There are a number of different ways to secure glass in a door. You could cut a rabbet like others have said and install the glass with glazing points. Then you could glaze the door or run a bead of caulk. Often you can get color caulk close to the color of the wood. You could also secure the glass with glazing points and put wood strips in with hot melt glue.


----------



## Garazgos (Apr 2, 2012)

*Securing glass in wood door*

The "preformed caulking" material that you're looking for is probably "glazing tape". It comes in a roll with a peel-off backing. In use, it's not unlike the double-sided tape used for carpet backing in terms of application.

Another option is a rubber "glazing channel". If you've ever taken apart an aluminum-framed sliding patio door


----------

